# Girls that keep Tarantulas...



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Now, this subject was raised for very differant reasons I think, but I'd like to see you all!

I have worked in the reptile trade, and visited numerous shows. I've heard a lot of stereotypes about reptile/invert keepers (invert keepers especially) from non-keepers. I have found those stereotypes to be the most incorrect when it comes to Tarantula keepers - girls especially. 
The ones I've met have been normal, generally young women that you'd not think twice about them having a socially-deemed 'odd' hobby sitting at home.

So, am I right?


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

me and my mates hubby the xmas before last (i think) not got many pics of me online


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

This is me, I think I look mostly normal...










At Portsmouth show last year...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

See! So far, Spider keeping females = stunners!


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I am pretty ordinary looking and I think new friends get a surprise when they find out about my 8 legged friends:lol2:

oooooh an what age is classed as young, might I be past it:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ally said:


> It may well have just been an unlucky view of the hall... I'm also tall enough that I make everyone look a bit stumpy :blush:


You do look pretty tall in that pic :lol2:

It probably was just an unlucky shot, though we are quickly becoming as big as our cousins across the pond


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> me and my mates hubby the xmas before last (i think) not got many pics of me online
> 
> image





perthchickie said:


> Well I am pretty ordinary looking and I think new friends get a surprise when they find out about my 8 legged friends:lol2:
> 
> oooooh an what age is classed as young, might I be past it:lol2:
> 
> ...


Whoop!
And I'm very possibly past 'young' now too... 

(this is also a very good way of figuring out who peoples are for hopefully meeting you all at shows!)


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmmm I'm not sure but I know exactly what you mean. Girls I've seen interested in T's have always appeared dead middle of the road to me. Apart from this one British gal at Hamm who was stood next to me trying to get a look in on Jorg's stand at the true spiders. She was really hot.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

jakakadave said:


> Hmmmm I'm not sure but I know exactly what you mean. Girls I've seen interested in T's have always appeared dead middle of the road to me. Apart from this one British gal at Hamm who was stood next to me trying to get a look in on Jorg's stand at the true spiders. She was really hot.


That table made me really regret not knowing more about true spiders!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ally said:


> That table made me really regret not knowing more about true spiders!


You thought she was hot and you wanted to speak to her?


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i'm 29 after school i did 5 years in college doing A level geology, media studies, information technology, buisness studies, psychology, photography, art. then fine art at uni, then i was a tattoo artist for 5 years helping run a studio, and open university archaeology, now i'm going back to uni to do scfd wildlife education and media also a course called zoological expeditions, till then i'm working at a hotel run by one of my house mates. love anthropology, and anything that moves and is interesting enough to take pics of.









2 of my house mates and my other half i'm at the bottom 










getting ready for the gathering a larp event i go to each year. and my little travel camera


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

bobby said:


> You thought she was hot and you wanted to speak to her?


Nooo... 
I also went in March, there were loads of cool true spiders on that table and I regretted not knowing enough about any of them to be confident in buying any *cries*

I shall learn more for next time...


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

gothling said:


> i'm 29 after school i did 5 years in college doing A level geology, media studies, information technology, buisness studies, psychology, photography, art. then fine art at uni, then i was a tattoo artist for 5 years helping run a studio, and open university archiology, now i'm going back to uni to do scfd wildlife education and media also a course called zoological expeditions, till then i'm working at a hotel run by one of my house mates.
> 
> image
> 2 of my house mates and my other half i'm at the bottom
> ...


Erm... are your teeth filed to points or is it just the photo?


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

expensive teeth i had made for the event. as i go every year it was worth it so i wear them when i can get away with it... my character's a kitsune. hence the eyes as well... need some new lenses though.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

What is a larp event?


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

the gathering, Lorien Trust - Live Action Role-Play can't go this year because i'm working!!!! boooo!!! i'm bears faction.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

gothling said:


> expensive teeth i had made for the event. as i go every year it was worth it so i wear them when i can get away with it... my character's a kitsune. hence the eyes as well... need some new lenses though.


LOVE the teeth!

do i count? i dont own inverts yet.. just two reps, although i have ownded GALS in the past when i was very young and i adore inverts and will own some once i am more settled and in a possition for more pets...


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

gothling said:


> expensive teeth i had made for the event. as i go every year it was worth it so i wear them when i can get away with it... my character's a kitsune. hence the eyes as well... need some new lenses though.


I seeeeee! I was thinking, sheeeet, getting those filed down must hurt like a biatch!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

naz_pixie said:


> LOVE the teeth!
> 
> do i count? i dont own inverts yet.. just two reps, although i have ownded GALS in the past when i was very young and i adore inverts and will own some once i am more settled and in a possition for more pets...



i think you do


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah you do


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

okay then, this is me... 

although i expect me and gothling arnt helping the stereo type lol..


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Getting my first T next month:no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> okay then, this is me...
> 
> although i expect me and gothling arnt helping the stereo type lol..
> 
> ...


Not helping :bash:

P.S you would look cooler with eyebrows


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

naz_pixie said:


> okay then, this is me...
> 
> although i expect me and gothling arnt helping the stereo type lol..
> 
> ...


your hair is amazing!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Daisyy said:


> your hair is amazing!


Yeah, its pretty cool in the first two pics


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> Not helping :bash:
> 
> P.S you would look cooler with eyebrows


no, my real eyebrows are realy low and flat and make my face look realy round, plus iv not have eyebrows for 6 years lol


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> your hair is amazing!


thanks!



bobby said:


> Yeah, its pretty cool in the first two pics


thats basicaly what it looks liek now.. but i dont put it up much at the mo,... how i look often changes alot so i find it hard to just put one picture up lol

although it doesnt change half as much it used to i got lazy lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> no, my real eyebrows are realy low and flat and make my face look realy round, plus iv not have eyebrows for 6 years lol


6 years :gasp:

Bet they would be well bushy now :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> 6 years :gasp:
> 
> Bet they would be well bushy now :lol2:


well if i did grow them back now the hair would grow back very patcherly.. and would make shapeing real eyebrows almost imposible due to lack of hairs lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> well if i did grow them back now the hair would grow back very patcherly.. and would make shapeing real eyebrows almost imposible due to lack of hairs lol


Your going to have no eye brows forever? :gasp:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> Your going to have no eye brows forever? :gasp:


possibly lol

it can make things hard when i have to "tone down" to find jobs though.. as the fact i ahve no eyebrows always makes me look quite different.. and is hard to "tone down" lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> possibly lol
> 
> it can make things hard when i have to "tone down" to find jobs though.. as the fact i ahve no eyebrows always makes me look quite different.. and is hard to "tone down" lol


Are you working now?

I think it would be cool if my doctor had blue hair, or my dentist


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> Are you working now?
> 
> I think it would be cool if my doctor had blue hair, or my dentist


unfortunatly i am "unsuitable for mdical or NHS positions" lol 

and no, not working at the moment, but will be trying to find part time work over the next few weeks, im at uni, but need a part time job now to support myself..

which will propable mean doing the one thing i have highly avioded doing before, but, blonde hair, peircings replaced with retainers and yukky brown eyebrows.. i hate it.. totaly despise the idea, or haveing to do it.. because its not me.. but i need the money so its going to be a case of needs must unfortunatly


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> unfortunatly i am "unsuitable for mdical or NHS positions" lol
> 
> and no, not working at the moment, but will be trying to find part time work over the next few weeks, im at uni, but need a part time job now to support myself..
> 
> which will propable mean doing the one thing i have highly avioded doing before, but, blonde hair, peircings replaced with retainers and yukky brown eyebrows.. in hate it.. because its not me.. but i need the money so its going to eb a case of needs must unfortunatly


You would be cool as a nurse 
Liven the place up a little 

What you doing at uni?


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> You would be cool as a nurse
> Liven the place up a little
> 
> What you doing at uni?


well i love biology.. absolutly anything to do with medicine or biology, be it animal or human.. i did enquire about doing auxiliary nurseing over the summers (unqualified nurse, given basic training, bit like a nurseing assistant) but was told that i am "visualy unsuitable", no matter what changes i offered to make.. although i have been told that they are starting to get more acceptable of this.. but im not convinced. it is illigal discrimination afterall.. but they get away with it.

i study design crafts, which is metal work, glass blowing, jewellery design, silver-smithing ect... basicaly traditional and industrial craft technique and design.

my ex always said im a contrary F**k lol, and do things backwards.. he said biology/zoology/medicine ect should be a career, and craft is a hobby... but i wanted to make a career of craft and have biology as my hobby lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> well i love biology.. absolutly anything to do with medicine or biology, be it animal or human..* i did enquire about doing auxiliary nurseing* over the summers (unqualified nurse, given basic training, bit like a nurseing assistant) but was told that i am "visualy unsuitable", no matter what changes i offered to make.. although i have been told that they are starting to get more acceptable of this.. but im not convinced. it is illigal discrimination afterall.. but they get away with it.
> 
> i study design crafts, which is metal work, glass blowing, jewellery design, silver-smithing ect... basicaly traditional and industrial craft technique and design.
> 
> my ex always said im a contrary F**k lol, and do things backwards.. he said biology/zoology/medicine ect should be a career, and craft is a hobby... but i wanted to make a career of craft and have biology as my hobby lol


You may look strange in a brown uniform :lol2:
This world would be very boring if we were all the same


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> You may look strange in a brown uniform :lol2:
> This world would be very boring if we were all the same



ikk i hate brown its such a none colour!

but i love working.. and am willing to do what it takes, if i can be given the chance to! lol

and yes would be ridiculously dull if everyone was the same!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> ikk i hate brown its such a none colour!
> 
> but i love working.. and am willing to do what it takes, if i can be given the chance to! lol
> 
> and yes would be ridiculously dull if everyone was the same!


I used to wish they would let them wear their own clothes :lol2:

Get so bored of the nurse uniforms (never thought I'd say that :lol2


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> I used to wish they would let them wear their own clothes :lol2:
> 
> Get so bored of the nurse uniforms (never thought I'd say that :lol2



lol i take it you work in medicine then? or just like hospitals lol

and to be fair, i think any uniform gets boreing after a while.. because they are exactyly that.. uni-form.. one-form.. too much of any one thing will get boreing lol..


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> lol i take it you work in medicine then? or just like hospitals lol
> 
> and to be fair, i think any uniform gets boreing after a while.. because they are exactyly that.. uni-form.. one-form.. too much of any one thing will get boreing lol..


nah i was in hospital for a couple of months but it seems like forever when you go from a 50 - 60 hour week to total bed rest over night :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> nah i was in hospital for a couple of months but it seems like forever when you go from a 50 - 60 hour week to total bed rest over night :lol2:


deffinatly!

i think we took this somewhat off topic :whistling2:

sorry:blush:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is me, although you already know what i look like Ally


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

this whole things off topic realy



naz_pixie said:


> deffinatly!
> 
> i think we took this somewhat off topic :whistling2:
> 
> sorry:blush:



one of my house mates she had to brush all her dreads out when she started work as a proper doctor. it sucks! 


i shaved my hair off once it felt nice but looked silly.. i love your colours!!!











teeny, you realy remind me of someone i used to tattoo, you're not near essex/hearts border are you?


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

gothling said:


> this whole things off topic realy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have big ass ginger dreads...i miss them


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Me - not-so-young but I think I am fairly conventional looking. I don't think a stranger meeting me for the first time would imagine I had any unusual hobbies.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Me - not-so-young but I think I am fairly conventional looking. I don't think a stranger meeting me for the first time would imagine I had any unusual hobbies.
> 
> image


LOL I would NEVER figure you for a lady with an OBT obsession!


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

naz_pixie said:


> unfortunatly i am "unsuitable for mdical or NHS positions" lol


that is such a :censor: take... for all they know you could turn out to be a top class medical student but are willing to let that go on account of your appearance!! I do often wonder how my tattoos will affect me getting a 'proper' job when I leave uni. Even now I always find myself asking new employers if they have a problem with them and that just for rubbish part time jobs! When will this country get the stick out of it's ass and realise intelligence and the ability to do good has nothing to do with how you look :bash:


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

thats whats wrong with this world - stereotypes - just cos someone looks a certain wy doesnt make them any less of a being than another - it really pisses me off 
whats the colour or style of somebodys hair have to do with aything -the way we all choose to look is chosen that way because thats how we are most comfortable 
just cos somebody can wear a suit and tie there hair up and make them looklike any other sheep on society doesnt mean they are any better a person nor any more intelligent or lessof a criminal than somebody who wears alternative clothing shaves their head and has piercings and tattoos - we are who we are nothing more nothing less - thelocal vicar where iusedtolive had long wavy rockstar blonde hair ears likea pin cushion and facialpiercings and tattoos - did it make him a gothic devil worshipping goat sacrificing lady mugging child murdering criminal?

off topic again but i do love a good rant lol


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> I do often wonder how my tattoos will affect me getting a 'proper' job when I leave uni.


 YES unfortunately that is how this country runs - i get turned down for jobs becauseof my appearence -skinhead piercings and tattoos - most security guards follow me round shops too 

infact my brother had to go on a course arranged by the jobcenter - he was told he would have to cover his tattoos and shave his beard:gasp: personally to me thats discrimination had it been me id of lived up tomy stereotype and gave them what for 

one girl on that course was tured away for having some stars tattooed on the side of her head 

its disgusting yet perfectly acceptable for muslims to wear those curtains that show only their eyes when they could be anyone or anything under there


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> okay then, this is me...
> 
> although i expect me and gothling arnt helping the stereo type lol..
> 
> ...


But you do have awsome hair, ti makes everything ok!



TEENY said:


> Here is me, although you already know what i look like Ally
> image


Yup, I can stalk you at shows with ease! For some reason I thought you'd be taller though :hmm:



garlicpickle said:


> Me - not-so-young but I think I am fairly conventional looking. I don't think a stranger meeting me for the first time would imagine I had any unusual hobbies.
> 
> image


Now you look nothing like I imagined, not that I know what I imagined really... but yay! (and thanks for joining in) *stores image in memory in case I see you at a show*



scorpion-boy said:


> thats whats wrong with this world - stereotypes - just cos someone looks a certain wy doesnt make them any less of a being than another - it really pisses me off
> whats the colour or style of somebodys hair have to do with aything -the way we all choose to look is chosen that way because thats how we are most comfortable
> just cos somebody can wear a suit and tie there hair up and make them looklike any other sheep on society doesnt mean they are any better a person nor any more intelligent or lessof a criminal than somebody who wears alternative clothing shaves their head and has piercings and tattoos - we are who we are nothing more nothing less - thelocal vicar where iusedtolive had long wavy rockstar blonde hair ears likea pin cushion and facialpiercings and tattoos - did it make him a gothic devil worshipping goat sacrificing lady mugging child murdering criminal?
> 
> off topic again but i do love a good rant lol


Tell me about it 
I'd love to be able to carry off a far more unsual look (think Naz), but most of me doesn't have the confidence or creativity and the rest of me knows that I need to work to live


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

scorpion-boy said:


> YES unfortunately that is how this country runs - i get turned down for jobs becauseof my appearence -skinhead piercings and tattoos - most security guards follow me round shops too


errrr isn't that what most security guards LOOK like??? :gasp:

luckily I've never had problem with jobs but then I've never one where it would really matter. Saying that, if I'm sat behind a computer all day it won't really matter what I look like. Maybe I'll just wear long sleeves at interviews and keep shtum :2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Rules and regulations are so annoyin. i really want a whole sleeve tattoo probs go with a good old koi or a load of webbing lol but my soddin work doesnt allow any visible tattoos  might have to get some done in soley white ink with minor shading i recon webbing would look good done like that??


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> errrr isn't that what most security guards LOOK like??? :gasp:


 fat middle aged burger munchers round here most of them - :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

gothling said:


> this whole things off topic realy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah part of my uni is a medical faculty, and all the first years have to be inspected and then follow any instructions to change thier apearance, e.g remove dreads, remove peircings ect.. if they had any particulary visable tattoos, say on thier arms ect.. then they are not allowed to carry on with the course! (although, i think ususaly if its obviuos then they dont let them enroll on the course in the first place)

and your shaved head looked awsome :flrt:
i have a real soft spot for girls with shaved heads.. i had pretty much a totaly skin head for nearly two years.. i loved it.. its soo low mainteinence!



ShouldIBeDamned said:


> that is such a :censor: take... for all they know you could turn out to be a top class medical student but are willing to let that go on account of your appearance!! I do often wonder how my tattoos will affect me getting a 'proper' job when I leave uni. Even now I always find myself asking new employers if they have a problem with them and that just for rubbish part time jobs! When will this country get the stick out of it's ass and realise intelligence and the ability to do good has nothing to do with how you look :bash:


well yes exactly.. unlike alot of young people i LOVE hard physical work, i love to keep busy and i love getting my hands dirty! and i have a live long obsession with biology, but because of my apearance people seem to think im a loud, agressive, party animal who drinks alot and does lots of drugs! infact when i tell people that i dont go to loud clubs or drink or do drugs they wont belive me!!! :bash:

apparently im not liveing upto my stereotype properly! bad me!

i am infact a geeky little oddball lol



scorpion-boy said:


> thats whats wrong with this world - stereotypes - just cos someone looks a certain wy doesnt make them any less of a being than another - it really pisses me off
> whats the colour or style of somebodys hair have to do with aything -the way we all choose to look is chosen that way because thats how we are most comfortable
> just cos somebody can wear a suit and tie there hair up and make them looklike any other sheep on society doesnt mean they are any better a person nor any more intelligent or lessof a criminal than somebody who wears alternative clothing shaves their head and has piercings and tattoos - we are who we are nothing more nothing less - thelocal vicar where iusedtolive had long wavy rockstar blonde hair ears likea pin cushion and facialpiercings and tattoos - did it make him a gothic devil worshipping goat sacrificing lady mugging child murdering criminal?
> 
> off topic again but i do love a good rant lol


surprised about the vicar thing actualy!? i was brought up very religiuosly by my birth father and body modification was the ulitimate sin! and the church isnt known for the ability to adapt to modern thinking! lol

and its okay we all like a good rant lol.. especialy about something soo annoying and that effects so many people.. and something that is technicaly illigal!



scorpion-boy said:


> YES unfortunately that is how this country runs - i get turned down for jobs becauseof my appearence -skinhead piercings and tattoos - most security guards follow me round shops too
> 
> infact my brother had to go on a course arranged by the jobcenter - he was told he would have to cover his tattoos and shave his beard:gasp: personally to me thats discrimination had it been me id of lived up tomy stereotype and gave them what for
> 
> ...


this gave me the perfect idea... especialy seeing as my first name is Nazia, which is known widely as a muslim name, and i live in a heaverly muslim area... i will go to my next interview in a full burka... then the bugga's wont know what i look like!!! genius:no1:



Ally said:


> But you do have awsome hair, ti makes everything ok!
> 
> 
> Yup, I can stalk you at shows with ease! For some reason I thought you'd be taller though :hmm:
> ...


thanking-you ally! maybe we could swap for a day... i would like to know what its like to be tall lol! 



ShouldIBeDamned said:


> *errrr isn't that what most security guards LOOK like??? :gasp:*
> 
> luckily I've never had problem with jobs but then I've never one where it would really matter. Saying that, if I'm sat behind a computer all day it won't really matter what I look like. Maybe I'll just wear long sleeves at interviews and keep shtum :2thumb:


yeah ususaly! lol.. ironicaly, they are chosen because they look agressive.. and then the follow anyone who looks agressive based on teh exact same sterotype! 

and i agree.. wear long sleeves, its what i plan to do.. everything else im very open about though.



brownj6709 said:


> Rules and regulations are so annoyin. i really want a whole sleeve tattoo probs go with a good old koi or a load of webbing lol but my soddin work doesnt allow any visible tattoos  might have to get some done in soley white ink with minor shading i recon webbing would look good done like that??


yes i think cobwebs in white ink would look awsome, if done right..(i take it you mean actual white ink, and not UV ink?) i would advise to stay away from the old school spider web designs.. they are actualy an old prison tattoo.. and are still asociated (sp?) with such.. infact each placement and design stands for a differnt crime... i also think they look rather tacky... come up with something original..

oh and do a bit of research into white ink.. i think the modern stuff is now pretty stable, but i still have friends whose white ink has reactions with the sun and blisters or swells up.. 
however i have a little bit of white mixed in with mine to pastel down some of the colours, and it was totaly fine, no issues. totaly stable.. but it can depend on which ink is used..


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

yes i think cobwebs in white ink would look awsome, if done right..(i take it you mean actual white ink, and not UV ink?) i would advise to stay away from the old school spider web designs.. they are actualy an old prison tattoo.. and are still asociated (sp?) with such.. infact each placement and design stands for a differnt crime... i also think they look rather tacky... come up with something original..

oh and do a bit of research into white ink.. i think the modern stuff is now pretty stable, but i still have friends whose white ink has reactions with the sun and blisters or swells up.. 
however i have a little bit of white mixed in with mine to pastel down some of the colours, and it was totaly fine, no issues. totaly stable.. but it can depend on which ink is used.. 


lol i never new that id better my mate down at northampton reps lol hes thinkin of gettin the webs on him elbows lol hes just had chip tattoo'd on his shoulder lol i recon he should get pot tattooed on the back of his head next:2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

gothling said:


> this whole things off topic realy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope i am from a little rock in the sea lol




Ally said:


> Yup, I can stalk you at shows with ease! For some reason I thought you'd be taller though :hmm:


You don't need to be stalking me at shows, we will be spending a boozy weekend in a caravan soon lol
I am not THAT small, i am 5'4" it is just that hubby is rather tall so i always look little next to him lol
I wore heels to that show too so i wouldn't look so tiny lol


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> yes i think cobwebs in white ink would look awsome, if done right..(i take it you mean actual white ink, and not UV ink?) i would advise to stay away from the old school spider web designs.. they are actualy an old prison tattoo.. and are still asociated (sp?) with such.. infact each placement and design stands for a differnt crime... i also think they look rather tacky... come up with something original..
> 
> oh and do a bit of research into white ink.. i think the modern stuff is now pretty stable, but i still have friends whose white ink has reactions with the sun and blisters or swells up..
> however i have a little bit of white mixed in with mine to pastel down some of the colours, and it was totaly fine, no issues. totaly stable.. but it can depend on which ink is used..
> ...



oh dear!!! is he quite young? cose if so i think he might regret that lol...

have a look online for giudes to the meanings of prison tattoos, also look up symbolism, and old school tattoo symbolism.. they all have meanings... half teh people who have these tattoos done have absoltuly no idea what the symbolism means!!!

i have a book on it somehwere.. but i cant rember what the name of it is and i think its currently being borrowed by a friend


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Got over 100 T's, few scorps, centipedes, mantids, 22 snakes and a few lizards/tortoises 

Actually had my hair cut short now like just above shoulder length and its also not blonde anymore but like a red colour, i am going back to my natural blond though as i hate it dark :bash:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol naa he thinks its gr8 lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Everyone with "normal" pets is exceptionally surprised by what I keep. Everyone. I get the "You don't look like someone that should keep such things!" or "Where are all your piercings?!".
I'm most definitely the Complete opposite to "the norm" spider/reptile keeper that most would think of I would say.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

scorpion-boy said:


> [Rant about how terrible it is judging people based one how they look and what they wear]
> 
> *its disgusting yet perfectly acceptable for muslims to wear those curtains that show only their eyes when they could be anyone or anything under there* [Judging someone for what they wear with implication's that it's wrong]



IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRONY... 

I'm not a big fan of the burqa but mostly because of the attitude towards women associated with it. We all hear that stuff about "Next time I'll speak to them through the letter box", "Well, stands to reason doesn't it, you don't know who's under it" and "Insert racist comment thinly hidden behind a rational sounding argument here" ... You are aware that most people who actually wear a burqa essentially don't have any choise in the matter right?

Just saying...


BTW, nice to see the girls are actually making an effort here, and Naz, I like the hair, it's a shame people always kick up a fuss about stuff like that. I don't mind the idea of wearing a uniform to work, or having a dress-code. I see nothing unreasonable about that, but I really dislike how workplaces have decided that they should have some sort of control over my hair. I mean if they don't want someone to have a mohawk up, well so be it, not in work hours. But to say you can't have one at all? Or more importantly, hair colour... I can change my clothes when I'm not working, I can style my hair when I'm not working (Well, not at the moment) but I can't change it's colour for the evening.

I need to get a job, but I miss my green hair. Dilemma...


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> i would advise to stay away from the old school spider web designs.. they are actualy an old prison tattoo.. and are still asociated (sp?) with such.. infact each placement and design stands for a differnt crime... i also think they look rather tacky... come up with something original..


I have a cobweb on my elbow... I know that they mean something in prison and did look into it before hand but decided that I still wanted it, plus mine has a heart in the middle rather than a circle and is done is red, so not quite as bog standard. The only thing I regret about it is where I went to have it done, they made a right mess of it but nothing that can't be fixed thankfully


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> don't have any choise in the matter right?
> ...


 its an argument that no matter how you address it you are automatically branded a racist and for that reson i pass no comment other than we all make our OWN choices regardless of what we are told or supposed to do.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

scorpion-boy said:


> its an argument that no matter how you address it you are automatically branded a racist and for that reson i pass no comment other than we all make our OWN choices regardless of what we are told or supposed to do.


Racism is simply judging people based on ethnic origin. I think some people sometimes forget that it works both positively and negatively, and between all races.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I think we've all said things that could be construed as racist but that doesn't mean we are racist.

Me and my mate at college (whos Pakistani) used to say the dreaded P word all the time, we also used to wear the girls who wore the burka ninjas!

At the same time we also knocked f**k out of a guy that was being a racist p***k on the train 
He was really intimidating a guy who was 14 if your lucky 

I mean really, we are all people!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

*leaves quietly*


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> *leaves quietly*


:lol2:


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

as a sudgestion can we get this topic back on track to the original topic it is getting out of hand and i dont want to be held responsible for touching on a subject that has nothing to do with rfuk that is quite quickly going to spiral out of control and cause upset to other users.
cheers

so back on course ..........


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

scorpion-boy said:


> as a sudgestion can we get this topic back on track to the original topic it is getting out of hand and i dont want to be held responsible for touching on a subject that has nothing to do with rfuk that is quite quickly going to spiral out of control and cause upset to other users.
> cheers
> 
> so back on course ..........


This is true


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is me:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

The stereotype is looking like there is some basis of fact to it to be fair - lol!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

jakakadave said:


> The stereotype is looking like there is some basis of fact to it to be fair - lol!


:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> The stereotype is looking like there is some basis of fact to it to be fair - lol!


Lol i dont add to the stereotype at all. I dont live in a dark room with pentagrams stuck everywhere.

Im just me.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> The stereotype is looking like there is some basis of fact to it to be fair - lol!


Including us boring ones ???


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> Got over 100 T's, few scorps, centipedes, mantids, 22 snakes and a few lizards/tortoises
> image


PLease dont accuse me of being sexist but.................PHWOAR!!!!!

And you keep marines as well!!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *x Sarah x *
> Got over 100 T's, few scorps, centipedes, mantids, 22 snakes and a few lizards/tortoises


how did I miss this :mf_dribble:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol2:

Yes i have 2 marine tanks too if thats what you mean, a 5x2x2 FOWLR and a 2x2x2 predatory tank


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Yes i have 2 marine tanks too if thats what you mean, a 5x2x2 FOWLR and a 2x2x2 predatory tank


My mum told me girls like you don't exist :hmm:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I could say the same for guys :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> I could say the same for guys :whistling2:


What, good looking guys don't keep Ts?

Im also an exception :whistling2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Yes i have 2 marine tanks too if thats what you mean, a 5x2x2 FOWLR and a 2x2x2 predatory tank


Sorry, I didn't mean soldiers!!!!

I'm just breaking mine down to move house.

It was take the t's or take the marines.........couldn't do both 

Good to see you haven't gone down the coral route. I will miss my fish.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

bobby said:


> What, good looking guys don't keep Ts?
> 
> Im also an exception :whistling2:


Nope i mean there may not be guys out there that have it all 

They can have the looks and as many spiders as they want, doesn't make them a good, decent, caring person. Usually grumpy old gits instead who slave over their boys toys :lol2:

I love video games too, but i'd never put a console before my partner..... : victory:

*ahem* not stereotypical, just what i learn from experience :whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean soldiers!!!!
> 
> I'm just breaking mine down to move house.
> 
> ...


Nahh corals are too much hassle and for what? looks good to begin with, but gets a little 'boring' after a while 

I'd much rather have something i can interact with, which i do and i love my fish to bits, so much character jammed into a tank!

I have 2 mantis shrimps too, but i think they need to grow on me a little more :hmm:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> Nope i mean there may not be guys out there that have it all
> 
> They can have the looks and as many spiders as they want, doesn't make them a good, decent, caring person. Usually grumpy old gits instead who slave over their boys toys :lol2:
> 
> ...


There was a thread about that on here :lol2:

Theres not much you should put before your partner


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

bobby said:


> There was a thread about that on here :lol2:


I can imagine, millions of poor women suffering at the hands of microsoft and sony  shame on all you men!



Ps. Sony FTW!
:lol:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## karenscollie (Aug 12, 2008)

This is moi , a mad Lancashire Lass :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> I can imagine, millions of poor women suffering at the hands of microsoft and sony  shame on all you men!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


:no1:

I'd never put a console before a partner, they cant even have sex with you or make dinner :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

karenscollie said:


> This is moi , a mad Lancashire Lass :lol2:
> 
> image



Ooooerr


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

forever_20one said:


> image
> 
> image


We need full colour shots :whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ahh so you wouldn't put a console before sex and/or dinner...

...Yes its true, i've been there too :gasp:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> Ahh so you wouldn't put a console before sex and/or dinner...
> 
> ...Yes its true, i've been there too :gasp:


:blush:
Depends whats for dinner :whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

A Takeaway (was chinese but would have been what you choose) :bash:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> A Takeaway (was chinese *but would have been what you choose*) :bash:


Were you going to invite me over :whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

What so you can pass dinner and sit on the playstation all night? I don't think so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> What so you can pass dinner and sit on the playstation all night? I don't think so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I never put the playstation before sex, you'll be fine


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

bobby said:


> We need full colour shots :whistling2:


Check the album, they're not suitable for this thread. Though I'm pretty sure you've seen them already and potentially slated them :lol2:


----------



## karenscollie (Aug 12, 2008)

whats the ooooerrr stand for ???:Na_Na_Na_Na:


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ooooerr


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

forever_20one said:


> Check the album, they're not suitable for this thread. Though I'm pretty sure you've seen them already and potentially *slated them *:lol2:


I haven't, we may not have seen eye to eye on a certain thread though :whistling2:

You are very hot BTW but I'm sure your sick of hearing it


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

karenscollie said:


> whats the ooooerrr stand for ???:Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's kind of like mmm nice  But in a farmer way


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's kind of like mmm nice  *But in a farmer way*


You are too cool :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> You are too cool :no1:


It's the way people round these parts speak


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

bobby said:


> I haven't, we may not have seen eye to eye on a certain thread though :whistling2:
> 
> You are very hot BTW but I'm sure your sick of hearing it



If only I could remember what thread :hmm: More than likely something regarding my bossom though :razz:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

forever_20one said:


> If only I could remember what thread :hmm: More than likely something regarding my bossom though :razz:


I believe it was about a certain social gathering :whistling2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

This is me, although I have no makeup on


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> I used to have big ass ginger dreads...i miss them


like sideshow bob? one of my x's had ginger dreads, they were lovely :flrt:



garlicpickle said:


> Me - not-so-young but I think I am fairly conventional looking. I don't think a stranger meeting me for the first time would imagine I had any unusual hobbies.http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/garlicpickle/GetAttachmentaspx-1.jpg


love the big grin, scroll down.. .. spider! 



naz_pixie said:


> its soo low mainteinence!



and you get the best nights sleep after doing it...



selina20 said:


> This is me:
> 
> image
> 
> image



love the eyes :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gothling said:


> love the eyes :2thumb:


Lol thank you.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> I could say the same for guys :whistling2:


I thought you would be 45 ish and dumpy i have no idea why lol


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Tamz said:


> This is me, although I have no makeup on
> 
> image


don't be offended, but you look cute


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

gothling said:


> don't be offended, but you look cute


I'm not offended. I often get told i'm cute :blush:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Tamz said:


> I'm not offended. I often get told i'm cute :blush:


I was just about to say i didn't think you would. I remember telling you before lol


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I was just about to say i didn't think you would. I remember telling you before lol


Hehe, cute isn't too bad :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

You are cute


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Hehe, cute isn't too bad :lol2:
> 
> image


:2thumb:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

With makeup on


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tamz said:


> With makeup on
> 
> image


Sooooo perdy :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: and i got huggles at Kempton


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Sooooo perdy :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: and i got huggles at Kempton


Hehehe I was blonde at Kempton and had long hair. You're much prettier in the flesh, your photo's do you no justice xx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Hehehe I was blonde at Kempton and had long hair. You're much prettier in the flesh, your photo's do you no justice xx


Lol thanks hun. I look better when i havent had to carry baby around a show lol.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lol thanks hun. I look better when i havent had to carry baby around a show lol.


But he was sooo adorable!! And his outfit was soo cute :flrt:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Tamz said:


> But he was sooo adorable!! And his outfit was soo cute :flrt:


Women :roll:
















































:whistling2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Pffft! You haven't seen Ewan, he is THE cutest baby ever, fact.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tamz said:


> But he was sooo adorable!! And his outfit was soo cute :flrt:


I still have it eventho hes too big for it. His badge is on his cot :flrt::flrt:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

All babies look the same?
Except the ones born with loads of hair :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I still have it eventho hes too big for it. His badge is on his cot :flrt::flrt:


His spidey badge that only has 6 legs :blush::blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tamz said:


> His spidey badge that only has 6 legs :blush::blush:


I never even noticed lol. I put piccies in the boys section of him


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

So I see. He makes me go all mushy :flrt::blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tamz said:


> So I see. He makes me go all mushy :flrt::blush:


You try chasing after him then he wont be so mushyable.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Tamz said:


> So I see. He makes me go all mushy :flrt::blush:


Thanks :blush:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lets get down to the more important things lol Xbox live gamertags haha
anyone online??


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> lets get down to the more important things lol Xbox live gamertags haha
> anyone online??


Nope....


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

haha ahh welll


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im only on msn atm


----------



## 5thPhantom (Feb 8, 2010)

Another one of us Tarantula girls ...! :blush:











Let me know if you can't see it via my Facebook, and I'll stick it onto Photobucket instead! :whistling2:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

My avatar, but bigger...


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Corvidae said:


> My avatar, but bigger...
> 
> image


Hawt :whip:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Me 










And my fuzzy beauties. It's not a girls that keep T's thread without some giant hairy spidie pictures 



















I only have the boehemi and avic now, but I had quite a lot of species in the past 














































Mini chromatus!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:gasp: You have amazing eyes


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Awww... Supernova appreciates your comment. Fetching eyeballs huh!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Awww... Supernova appreciates your comment. Fetching eyeballs huh!
> 
> image


:lol2:

My advances are futile :whistling2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> My advances are futile :whistling2:


Tadaaaaaa


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Tadaaaaaa
> 
> image


Really do have stunning eyes :flrt:


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

naz_pixie said:


> okay then, this is me...
> 
> although i expect me and gothling arnt helping the stereo type lol..
> 
> ...


not bad for a pixie :lol2::no1::no1:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

All good looking in your own way. Some catch the eye but im shutting up now or i will sound like a perv. :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

mikemike118 said:


> All good looking in your own way. Some catch the eye but im shutting up now or *i will sound like a perv*. :blush:


That's my job :lol2:

I always sound like a perv even though I'm really not 

Oh well....


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

bobby said:


> That's my job :lol2:
> 
> I always sound like a perv even though I'm really not
> 
> Oh well....


ages ago i got known on the off-topic as a major perv. Someone even changed my avatar to this...










the bear features are from pedo bear.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

mikemike118 said:


> ages ago i got known on the off-topic as a major perv. Someone even changed my avatar to this...
> 
> image
> 
> the bear features are from pedo bear.


:lol2:

Beat me there


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bumpety


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

FreakOonique said:


> Pffft! You haven't seen Ewan, he is THE cutest baby ever, fact.


Sorry not possible have u seen the female mini jaykickboxer as cute as ewan may be can't be as cute as the world cutest baby and im not even being biast!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'd imagine my pictures are throughout this thread.


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Without sounding perverse (which i will but F**k it anyway :lol2

We sure do have alot of stunning lasses on here  im impressed ladies thank you 

:no1:

Didnt know there was so many girl T keepers either, would be nice to meet a girl in brum who wernt freaked to death by em:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Lerg said:


> Without sounding perverse (which i will but F**k it anyway :lol2
> 
> We sure do have alot of stunning lasses on here  im impressed ladies thank you
> 
> ...


There are girls in Brum?
How do you tell the difference? :whistling2:


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

bobby said:


> There are girls in Brum?
> How do you tell the difference? :whistling2:


:lol2: sometimes with great difficulty and a microscope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Lerg said:


> :lol2: sometimes with great difficulty and a microscope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:no1:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> I'd imagine my pictures are throughout this thread.


And every other haha not tht im complainin


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im at the bottom of page 7 lol


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Im at the bottom of page 7 lol


But what a bottom . :lol2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry, it's an old one. I was also tired and on the tube after a good night out in London.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Sorry not possible have u seen the female mini jaykickboxer as cute as ewan may be can't be as cute as the world cutest baby and im not even being biast!


I think you are wrong tho, my boy is clearly the cutest child ever...i know all mums say it but my Owen is for sure he is in the boys that own tarantulas thread 

o and a pic of me and hubby just to have a reason to be here lol


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

MissCat said:


> Sorry, it's an old one. I was also tired and on the tube after a good night out in London.
> 
> image


Yay I now know what the girl looks like who's keepin hold of my wee man  nice


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Lerg said:


> Yay I now know what the girl looks like who's keepin hold of my wee man  nice


And if he's really lucky he might get the chance to service two young ladies ^_^


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I think you are wrong tho, my boy is clearly the cutest child ever...i know all mums say it but my Owen is for sure he is in the boys that own tarantulas thread
> 
> o and a pic of me and hubby just to have a reason to be here lol
> image


 
i see him and as cute as he may be i still dont reckon anyone can be this cute









she a few months older now but i cant upload any new pics as my laptop broke so im using some one elses shes got even cuter


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

managed to get a new one


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> managed to get a new one
> image


she is Gorgeous you must be veryyyy proud, enjoy every second lololol things change sooo fast lol they get big in a flash.... 

these are my lil ones, ermmm roughly 5 years ago need to resize some more recent ones


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> Got over 100 T's, few scorps, centipedes, mantids, 22 snakes and a few lizards/tortoises
> 
> Actually had my hair cut short now like just above shoulder length and its also not blonde anymore but like a red colour, i am going back to my natural blond though as i hate it dark :bash:
> 
> image image


how u doin?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I think we should arrange some marriages 

Northern Irish boy, some English genes.. blue eyes and dark brown hair, beautiful smile, loves football and Rugby, as well as 'exotic' animals. Will be ready in about 14 years.. but perhaps 16 years might be better


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

inkyjoe said:


> how u doin?


Change ya name to inkyjoey if yur gonna say that m8


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Meee even tho you know what I look like, but just because I keep inverts too : victory:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay! More of this please


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

hi
im 24 and tattooed and peirced so really dont help the stereo type much :blush:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Meee even tho you know what I look like, but just because I keep inverts too : victory:
> image


Why hello :flrt:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

aurora24 said:


> hi
> im 24 and tattooed and peirced so really dont help the stereo type much :blush:


Meh, we are all sorts here.. get your bake up


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> Meh, we are all sorts here.. get your bake up


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> Change ya name to inkyjoey if yur gonna say that m8


lol....dreadful :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

inkyjoe said:


> lol....dreadful :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha in a good way lol (like a bad joke when your pissed)


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I look really normal now since my piercings healed over when I took them out for a job interview :bash:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.. get your pic up 

Besides, I think 'normal' is the new 'abnormal' these days


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> I look really normal now since my piercings healed over when I took them out for a job interview :bash:


Get a pic up.......go on!!


----------



## Mizraim~Whitestar (Sep 26, 2010)

Im normal looking  well if you cover your eyes..


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Mizraim~Whitestar said:


> Im normal looking  well if you cover your eyes..


Pics?

FFS people, this is getting silly.....:whistling2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Mizraim~Whitestar said:


> Im normal looking  well if you cover your eyes..


We will be the judge of that, pics please...:whistling2: : victory:


----------



## Nito (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if I count because it's actually my girlfrend that owns the tarantulas, not me, but I do like them a lot and bought her her latest one. I have albino Achatina reticulata and land hermit crabs.

This is me









This photo is a couple of years old (hence the shorter hair) but you can see that yes, I am tattooed (although if I'm wearing a tshirt the only ones that show are the small ones on my finger and back of my neck). My facial piercings are all fairly small and discreet though so don't really show much in photos, other than my labret.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.. get your pic up
> 
> Besides,* I think 'normal' is the new 'abnormal' these days*


that makes me really normal :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm very much a girly girl yet I love my inverts! ^_^


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

I aint young though lol


----------



## Mizraim~Whitestar (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome all.. man, we are a section of stunners!!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I think the girls beat the boys hands down personally :whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> image
> 
> I'm very much a girly girl yet I love my inverts! ^_^


A good looking Essex girl . :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> Welcome all.. man, we are a section of stunners!!


 
gotta agree on that one bro  happy days!!!!!!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> I think the girls beat the boys hands down personally :whistling2:


I would have to agree with you on that, but I am biast, i'm a lesbian trapped in a mans body!!!!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I think the girls beat the boys hands down personally :whistling2:


You're not wrong  As with anything though, there are good and bad.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

that was quite subtle, Ally, nicely done :whistling2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Nito said:


> I'm not sure if I count because it's actually my girlfrend that owns the tarantulas, not me, but I do like them a lot and bought her her latest one. I have albino Achatina reticulata and land hermit crabs.
> 
> This is me
> image
> ...





vivalabam said:


> image
> 
> I'm very much a girly girl yet I love my inverts! ^_^





Pinkytoes said:


> image
> I aint young though lol


Goooood morning :flrt:



Mizraim~Whitestar said:


> image


Cant see any pic here...? :whistling2: : victory:


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

I do agree that most stereotypes are stupid.. I don't own a T myself, but would like one but my Oh (mike) hates them -.- I do own reptiles.. and most people assume Im a weirdo or obese which I think I'm fairly 'normal' 
Here's me and my OH on holiday (im the girl.. obv.. haha )










(Excuse the no make-up.. it was at like 5 AM lol)


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

At the pet shop where i work most customers refuse to talk to me when theyre sent to me to discuss tarantulas/reptiles, and about 99% of these same people almost have a heart attack when i say i keep tarantulas at home too...in my bedroom haha i think its because they usually think im only about 13..Im 18 lmao  








this is me with my first T muzzy when about 3 years ago








and this is me more recently just havin a wee poser moment


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

laranicheallaigh said:


> At the pet shop where i work most customers refuse to talk to me when theyre sent to me to discuss tarantulas/reptiles, and about 99% of these same people almost have a heart attack when i say i keep tarantulas at home too...in my bedroom haha i think its because they usually think im only about 13..Im 18 lmao
> image
> this is me with my first T muzzy when about 3 years ago
> image
> and this is me more recently just havin a wee poser moment


Pics don't work!


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

At the pet shop where i work most customers refuse to talk to me when theyre sent to me to discuss tarantulas/reptiles, and about 99% of these same people almost have a heart attack when i say i keep tarantulas at home too...in my bedroom haha i think its because they usually think im only about 13..Im 18 lmao


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

Ano! and now everytime i fix them its just posting the same post with bits missing and i cant work out how to delete it haha photobucket isnt working for me :S


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

laranicheallaigh said:


> Ano! and now everytime i fix them its just posting the same post with bits missing and i cant work out how to delete it haha photobucket isnt working for me :S


FAIL! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

of EPIC proportions :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

maybe this works? lmao


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I feel old


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

laranicheallaigh said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I have clothes that are older than you.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

You do know that as Irish people, we seem to be genetically programmed to look younger than our years.. not sure how that happened, but I'm thinking Poteen is a reason...


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

It did work.....you look very young.......I thought I looked young.....


garlicpickle said:


> I have clothes that are older than you.


:lol2:


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I have clothes that are older than you.


haha thanks? legally im an adult now though wooo get me!



LeviathanNI said:


> You do know that as Irish people, we seem to be genetically programmed to look younger than our years.. not sure how that happened, but I'm thinking Poteen is a reason...


I think irish people are just eternally immature in all ways  



bobby said:


> It did work.....you look very young.......I thought I looked young.....


Hence the surprise of many customers! Theyre usually shocked that i have a national insurance number in the first place lmao


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

laranicheallaigh said:


> I think irish people are just eternally immature in all ways


We do our best.. and we seem to breed ok, so... yeah, you are right lol


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> We do our best.. and we seem to breed ok, so... yeah, you are right lol


 Sure if it was any other way we wouildnt be such good craic!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

laranicheallaigh said:


> haha thanks? legally im an adult now though wooo get me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Irish.....this place is polluted with English folk! :whistling2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Now now... it takes all sorts, and the English, Scots and Welsh are good craic too.. if on a different level lol


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

bobby said:


> I love the Irish.....this place is polluted with English folk! :whistling2:


 haha the scottish and the irish are basically the same :lol2: and both countries are equally polluted :whistling2: haha


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

LeviathanNI said:


> Now now... it takes all sorts, and the English, *Scots* and Welsh are good craic too.. *if on a different level lol*


Hey! :whip:


laranicheallaigh said:


> haha the scottish and the irish are basically the same :lol2: and both countries are equally polluted :whistling2: haha


Have you seen Edinburgh?

It's like England only with tartan gift shops and short bread.....


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

bobby said:


> Hey! :whip:
> 
> 
> Have you seen Edinburgh?
> ...



Lmao ive never been to Scotland sadly, ive only been to Britain once and that was just London (which was incredibly scary may i add that place is just too big)


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree about London.. I split up with a girl because she was at Uni in London, and I just didn't like it.. too big, noisy.. busy?

I lived in Inverness and Livingston for a while.. both were just like home.. well not Livi.. it was boring as hell.


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah,you think dublins all big n all then you go to england. Plus i honestly had the idea in my head i was gonna get mugged just because i watched the bill lmao


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> I agree about London.. I split up with a girl because she was at Uni in London, and I just didn't like it.. too big, noisy.. busy?
> 
> I lived in Inverness and Livingston for a while.. both were just like home.. well not Livi.. it was boring as hell.


 
I went on holiday near Inverness


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Its all about East Anglia 

YouTube - East Anglian Boy


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I think the girls beat the boys hands down personally :whistling2:


Must have missed my pic:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> A good looking Essex girl . :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


Haha, thank you.  :blush:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> Its all about East Anglia
> 
> YouTube - East Anglian Boy


Talk of East Anglia reminded me of this haha :lol2:

YouTube - MoPed - Clocks


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Must have missed my pic:whistling2:


:no1:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

laranicheallaigh said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Do you work in paws for pets??


----------



## rachylou (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm average girl who has a chillean rose and my work mates think i'm wierd as i have coackroaches!! Change their minds when a spider invades the room and they run leaving me to rescue it ( NOT THEM!!) lol

I have had alove for any animal since i was little.Looking forward to building up my collection.
First meeting with a t was at the Bath and west show i was 14 and the guy who had her put her on my hand then she started to climb up my t-shirt.He was busy talking and i just fell in love with that t. Took awhile for me to get one and by accident.Spotted ad in lovely pet shop franchise ( which shall not be named) for a c.r with tank £40!! Could not leave that there!! Had her for 2 years now and love her to bits.: victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm pretty ordinary looking! :lol2: I keep spiders and reptiles










Me and a friend


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Must have missed my pic:whistling2:


 
Did you miss all mine?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Me - again :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Becky said:


> I'm pretty ordinary looking! :lol2: I keep spiders and reptiles
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Pretty damn gorgeous, actually : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FreakOonique said:


> Me - again :lol2:
> 
> image


The prettiest in the section


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

selina20 said:


> The prettiest in the section


Hunny, I keep telling you SPECSAVERS :lol2:

But thankyou anyway :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FreakOonique said:


> Hunny, I keep telling you SPECSAVERS :lol2:
> 
> But thankyou anyway :flrt:


I dont need specsavers iv met you remember. Ewan liked you too


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Becky said:


> I'm pretty ordinary looking! :lol2: I keep spiders and reptiles
> 
> image
> 
> ...





FreakOonique said:


> Me - again :lol2:
> 
> image



None to shabby ladies:flrt:


----------



## lorrii (Sep 17, 2010)

*Meee *










 That's me! :lol2:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a scorpion, and soon a sling  Does that count? ;D


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> I have a scorpion, and soon a sling  Does that count? ;D


Yup lol


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats like, 6 months old xD the only recent ones are drunk on the floor, and half of my face:hmm:


















I look about 12 D:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*hels*

Pictures by mattykyuss - Photobucket


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I dont need specsavers iv met you remember. Ewan liked you too


Gawd, my hair was long and blonde then wasn't it?!

I loved Ewan, even if he did eat my hair LOL


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's my other half.... she lurves the spiders :flrt:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> image
> 
> 
> Here's my other half.... she lurves the spiders :flrt:



:whistling2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Meeee, with the piercings i no longer have


----------

